# 3 mile bridge,white trout



## mmmmflounder (Jul 11, 2009)

30 white trout


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice ! 

Next time u get some try droping a smaller one down on a carolina rig.


----------



## mmmmflounder (Jul 11, 2009)

for ?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Reds and shark. 

The reds are usually to big to keep but its fund to reel em in inbetween trout.

How did u prepare the trout?


----------



## mmmmflounder (Jul 11, 2009)

filet,meal,fry,eat


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sweet I like me some trout


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice mess there. You get them from boat or the bridge?.....or is there even a fishing bridge left? I used to fish it bout 20 yrs ago.


----------



## mmmmflounder (Jul 11, 2009)

bridge, about half as long as it was twenty years ago,


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*We got 40 yesterday 2 - 5 pm. Butter, skillet, a little tony's, = fish taco.

The left over Oyster Dressing is about gone, boohoo *


----------

